# Kefir



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Has anyone made kefir from pasteurised milk? I'm not blessed with a dairy animal right now but truly miss fresh kefir. I have messed around with yogurt and cheese making with store bought milk and it's just not e same so I'm hoping maybe a batch of Kiefer would turn out to be good...


----------



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

Yes, I have used pasteurized milk for kefir. In fact, that's the only milk I can get here. It is unhomogenized, but it turns out great! I also make homemade yogurt with the same milk & we love it!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I am also reduced to store bought milk and kefir comes out great! Of course if you could access raw milk that would be ideal but I don't have a source at this time. I hope to very soon though.


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Thanks ladies I just started a batch of kefir today. I have been making yogurt and will probably make more of both later on this week. Hopefully tomorrow I will have some good hearty kefir. However my grains were in the freezer for about a month so I'm thinking the first batch might take longer...


----------



## anahatalotus (Oct 25, 2012)

Updat. I made a few batches and they came out fairly cloddy and sour compared to whole raw milk. I only had low fat milk on hand so I'm hoping that is the problem. I'm going to try again with some non homogenized whole milk and hopefully it will be smoother.


----------

